# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Ajuda com Fotografia

## Leonardo_Felippe

Fala Pessoal! 

Gostaria de saber se usam alguma técnica para fotografar o aquário e principalmente os peixes. Desde quando meus palhaços chegaram que estou tentando fotografá-los e não estou conseguindo. 

Uso uma olympus X-760, consigo fazer boas fotos com ela, até para fotografar corais como macro eu consigo, mas fotografar os peixes está complicado demais. 

Se alguém puder me ajuda por favor! 

Obrigado desde já! 

Abraços.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva, :Olá:  

Qual é o problema? Desfoque?

Não conheço a máquina, mas dá para exposição manual ou é tudo automático?

Abraço

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

Leonardo,
também é dificil fotografar os meus palhacos pois eles não param quietos. Penso que o problema será esse e assim para conseguires tens de fazer um ou mais coisas na tua maquina e no aquário:
    Aumentas o ISO da maquina ( possibilita velocidades mais rapidas)
    Tiras o autofocos da maquina ( poes em manual e esperas que o peixe chegue perto para ficar focado - eles são rápidos)
     tentas por num programa que dê prioridade à velocidade
     aumenta a luz do aquario
     tenta fotografar os bichos de frente ( eles estão sempre a ondular a cauda mas a cabeça está quieta!)
Para ajudarmos mais, poe aqui uma foto e indicas as caracteristicas de como foi tirada: ISO, Abertura(F) e velocidade(1/XX de segundo)
Um abraço
AFernandes

Ps: se não resultar ... troca de máquina (brincadeira!)

----------


## Filipe Simões

Leonardo,

Este foi um post aberto há já algum tempo onde se ensinava a fotografar o aquario. É 5 estrelas e acredito que se tiveres paciencia para o ler todo e ir exprimentando o que lá diz, consigas melhores resultados.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3343

A tua maquina é que provavelmente não é a mais indicada para a causa. Ou até podes ter uma iluminação insuficiente no próprio aquario, para fotografar obviamente.

Usa um tripé e vai tirando centenas de fotos, 1 vai sair boa... 

Boa Sorte

----------


## Themeron Kalgash

Leonardo,

Tenho a MESMA máquina é está difícil conseguir uma boa foto de aqua com ela...
Já tentei todas as configurações e nada...
Mande um email para trocarmos uma idéia.
Sou do interior de sampa.

[]s
Themeron (themeron@hotmail.com)

----------


## Leonardo_Felippe

Bem pessoal, desculpa eu ter sumido :SbOk3:  

Valeu pelas dicas, mas o problema era a câmera mesmo, ainda bem que precebi a qualidade da câmera na primeira semana e consegui trocar. Peguei agora uma Sony W-50, que por sinal é ótima e faz ótimas fotos.

Abraços.

----------


## Filipe Simões

só falta por aqui as fotos...

----------

